# Need Help: Can video memory be increased?



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a Nvidia GT 220 from XFX which has ddr2 memory(1gb). The memory speed looks like its only 400Mhz (It says so in afterburner). 

I was wondering if i could somehow replace the memory or make it not use the memory but instead use my ram which is 800Mhz

Please help me in this regard.
Thanks in Advance 



.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ LOL dude that is impossible, but you can overclock the GPU memory to run at higher speed.

Remember Overclocking increases heat, so check that before hand


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

I already overclocked it - check this 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/overclocking-show-off/150490-gt-220-overclocked-625-mhz-815mhz.html

BTW Thanks for the fast response
Thought so... that it was impossible

Thanks

.

But Maybe there is some way which is really complicated or something ....
So I am open to any more suggestions (maybe a bios change ...)

.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

Spoiler




if a graphic card would use RAM then they would be dead and you would have never used it


In short no.


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

@Skynaveen, a GPU is designed to use the dedicated ram in the PCB itself.

Moreover using system will increase communication time between the graphic processor and the RAM. Not to mention you will have to share your precious RAM


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh well .................. thank you all very much.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 28, 2011)

CA50 said:


> Moreover using system will increase communication time between the graphic processor and the RAM. Not to mention you will have to share your precious RAM



Sadly it is not much of use. As that shared memory only works for the Graphics associated with processor (if it has any).


----------



## CA50 (Dec 28, 2011)

^ ya mate , thats what i meant


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 28, 2011)

But if you don't have a graphics card, You can use a program to allocate some of your ram as video memory

So this also might be possible........Maybe not now but some day it will be possible I guess...............

And thanks everybody for the fast responses



.


----------



## topgear (Dec 29, 2011)

^^ If you don't have a gfx card but do have a mobo with built in IGP you can share upto 512/1GB system mem as vram using only the bios/EFI setting - no extra software needed to achieve this


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 29, 2011)

Clock Speed can be increased but not Video Memory(RAM)....


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Everybody


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 30, 2011)

topgear said:


> ^^ If you don't have a gfx card but do have a mobo with built in IGP you can share upto 512/1GB system mem as vram using only the bios/EFI setting - no extra software needed to achieve this



i think there is a way of dedicating some ram to graphics memory so total graphics memory will increase. i have really forgotten the term. will google & post.


----------



## topgear (Dec 30, 2011)

^^ It's called Nvidia TurboCache or ATI HyperMemory

The GPU must have support for this feature - the gpu will then use system memory as a  substitute to the dedicated physical memory of the gfx card

Say a gpu has 256MB physical memory with TurboCache/HyperMemory - the card supports upto 512MB - now because of TC/HM tech 256MB of the system memory will be allocated as the gpu memory to make the the 512MB vram buffer


----------



## CA50 (Dec 30, 2011)

Nvidia TurboCache  is found in older card, i doubt the 220 will support that feature


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks, I checked out Nvidia turbocache. I dont think my card would support it....


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ Read my reply 



CA50 said:


> Nvidia TurboCache  is found in older card, i doubt the 220 will support that feature



Low end gfx cards like GT220 indeed supports TC feature but whether a GT220 gfx card will have TC feature or not depends on the manufacturer

For example :

GIGABYTE - Graphics Card - NVIDIA - PCI Express Solution - GeForce 200 Series - GV-N220TC-1GI

This gfx card has 512MB dedicated memory but with TC it can boost the memory amount upto 1GB


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

^^but i really doubt low end cards will be benefited by this feature


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 31, 2011)

So..... will it work on XFX GT220 1gb DDR2
Can I increase the memory to 1.5gb or 2gb.
I have enough ram to spare.

If so do I need any other software for it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Dec 31, 2011)

^^ the process is automatic if the manufacturer has enabled it but i think the effect on the performance will be negative

also ur gpu is not powerful enough to utilize that much amount of memory


----------



## CA50 (Dec 31, 2011)

@Skynaveen, you can refer to the product manual or the technical details of the GPU to check if TC is indeed supported


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 1, 2012)

topgear said:


> ^^ It's called Nvidia TurboCache or ATI HyperMemory
> 
> The GPU must have support for this feature - the gpu will then use system memory as a  substitute to the dedicated physical memory of the gfx card
> 
> Say a gpu has 256MB physical memory with TurboCache/HyperMemory - the card supports upto 512MB - now because of TC/HM tech 256MB of the system memory will be allocated as the gpu memory to make the the 512MB vram buffer



thanks for the info 



mithun_mrg said:


> ^^but i really doubt low end cards will be benefited by this feature



if graphics memory is DDR2, so dedicating some DDR3 memory from ram may help. sad an increase of 2-3FPS. but i feel the dedicated memory will run at clock of the graphics memory (i.e. low speed) hence make it almost meaningless.


----------



## topgear (Jan 1, 2012)

Skynaveen said:


> So..... will it work on XFX GT220 1gb DDR2
> Can I increase the memory to 1.5gb or 2gb.
> I have enough ram to spare.
> 
> If so do I need any other software for it.



check the manufacturer website for that info.

You don't need any 3rd party app - the gpu driver will handle this if your gfx card supports TC feature


----------

